# Everglades snook and bass w/ Dustin Devoss



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Dustin and I had been trying to get together for over a year now to get some everglades action on film for Creation Adventures T.V. We finally met up for a bass and snook show out of our gheenoes. On the first day we hit the swamp for some fresh water action. The fishing was off somewhat but we managed alot of bass. K.C., the camera and production man caught some of the best bass of the day. The second day we took it to Port of the Isles in the ten thousand islands just north/west of everglades city. We had some local insight to the snook patterns. We found the snook in current holding tight under the mangroves. We managed 10 or more snook, one that freighttrained me for several minutes before breaking line. We were catching shark and mangrove snapper as well. It was an awesome experiance to be fishing with men who are excited about the things of God.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job! BTW I have Mon-Tues free... ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks like they had a lot of fun. I love that whole area just outside the POI canal, especially when the weather is howling, great place to fish and stay relatively protected.  Looooong ride out there in manatee season tho.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Whenever I fish POI I never bother rigging rods or prepping baits... with the channel ride you have plenty of time to do it while in the slow zone.... [smiley=sleep1.gif]

About 12 years ago I was fishing with a couple of friends in POI. It was early AM and the tarpon were rolling in the little basin right before the channel by the houses. My buddy John was throwing a Bass Assassin Jerk Bait. My friend Capt. Cooper asked John what he was throwing. John mentioned it was a jerk bait and proceeded to show Cooper what it was and how he used it... POW a tarpon crushed it! It was the first time Cooper had seen a jerk bait being used. We all proceeded to throw the white Bass Assassins that day.

Ron... POI... shut up!  No one needs to know about it!

Cheers


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Awesome guys! I'm so jealous..


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

WTG on both sides 
great thing about POI is you can actually get out of the boat and not sink up to your cheeks "and I ain't talking about the ones on your face" ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Ron... POI... shut up! No one needs to know about it!" 


Is that the day you left your mark?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes... ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Someone told me you can see it on google earth.


----------

